# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Η αγορά του υγρού φορτίου (Oceangoing  Wet cargo market)

## Natsios

Επειδή ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία δεν είναι μόνο η αγορά ξηρού φορτίου και αφού υπάρχει θέμα σχετικό με την αγορά του ξηρού φορτίου, ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για να μπορούμε να συζητάμε και για την αγορά του υγρού φορτίου που αντιμετοπίζει και αυτή με τη σειρά της τις επιπτώσεις της παρούσης παγκόσμιας οικονομικής κρίσης.
Εδώ θα μπορούμε επίσης να συζητάμε και να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις σχετικά με τους τρόπους, μηχανισμούς κτλ ναυλώσεων δεξαμενοπλοίων.  

Ξεκινάμε με ένα αρθρο την ναυτεμπορικής που παρουσιαζει την παρούσα κατάσταση 

*Πιέζονται προς τα κάτω οι τιμές ναύλωσης*
 Τετάρτη, 30 Δεκεμβρίου 2009 07:00
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redi...asp?id=1760270 


 Η τεράστια «ουρά» 26 μιλίων από αδρανοποιημένα δεξαμενόπλοια θα μπορούσε να σηματοδοτεί την υποχώρηση των ναύλων μέχρι και κατά 25% την επόμενη χρονιά.

 Τα δεξαμενόπλοια θα ξεφορτώσουν σε έξι μήνες το 26% του αργού πετρελαίου και πετρελαϊκών προϊόντων που έχουν ως φορτίο, συμβάλλοντας στην αύξηση της προσφοράς διαθέσιμων δεξαμενοπλοίων και πιέζοντας προς τα κάτω τις τιμές ναύλωσης δεξαμενοπλοίων κατά μέσο όρο στις 30.000 δολάρια την ημέρα από την επόμενη χρονιά, έναντι 40.212 δολαρίων ημερησίως, όπως προκύπτει από τη μέση εκτίμηση 15 αναλυτών, traders και ναυλομεσιτών που συμμετείχαν σε δημοσκόπηση του Bloomberg. Το συγκεκριμένο ποσό είναι κατά πολύ χαμηλότερο του ορίου που έχει θέσει η Frontline -ο μεγαλύτερος όμιλος διαχείρισης πλοίων- ώστε να καταφέρει να επιστρέψει σε κερδοφορία.

Στη διάρκεια του 2009 δεσμεύθηκε αριθμός - ρεκόρ δεξαμενοπλοίων από traders που επιδίωξαν να επωφεληθούν οικονομικά από τη διαπραγμάτευση ενεργειακών προθεσμιακών συμβολαίων, έναντι των συμβολαίων άμεσης παράδοσης πετρελαίου. Όμως τα πλοία που είχαν δεσμευθεί για αποθήκευση αργού και πετρελαϊκών προϊόντων είναι και πάλι διαθέσιμα για μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων, την ώρα που αναμένεται η ολοκλήρωση της ναυπήγησης νέων πλοίων και παράδοσή τους. «Η αγορά τάνκερ φαίνεται πως αψηφά τη βαρύτητα», επισημαίνει ο Μάρτιν Στόπφορντ της Clarkson, του μεγαλύτερου ναυλομεσιτικού ομίλου στον κόσμο.

Μέχρι τα τέλη Νοεμβρίου, 168 τάνκερ αποθήκευαν ποσότητες αργού πετρελαίου αρκετά μεγάλες ώστε να τροφοδοτήσει την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση για τρεις ημέρες. Η συνολική τους χωρητικότητα -23,8 εκατ. τόνοι- ισοδυναμεί με το 5,9% του στόλου των τάνκερ.

Ο Ανδρέας Βεργωτής της Tufton Oceanic εκτιμά ότι ο παγκόσμιος στόλος δεξαμενοπλοίων θα επεκταθεί κατά 12% την επόμενη χρονιά, με τις πέντε ποσοστιαίες μονάδες να προέρχονται από τα πλοία που πέρυσι είχαν δεσμευθεί για την αποθήκευση αργού. «Εάν αυξηθούν οι ναύλοι των τάνκερ, τότε οι περισσότεροι θα "ξεφορτωθούν" τα πλοία... οι συνθήκες στη ναυτιλιακή αγορά θα είναι χειρότερες από ό,τι το 2009», επισημαίνει ο κ. Βεργωτής.

 Και οι μη κερδοφόροι ναύλοι ενδεχομένως να ενθαρρύνουν τις πλοιοκτήτριες να αποσύρουν περισσότερα πλοία, εκτιμούν αναλυτές.

*(Πηγή: Βloomberg)*

----------


## fotini86

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα να δημιουργηθεί και ένα θέμα που να αφορά να χύδην υγρά φορτία.  :Smile: 

Σε σύγκριση με την αγορά των ξηρών φορτίων - που εκεί συναντάμε μία μεγάλη ποικιλία φορτίων εδώ ως υγρά φορτία έχουμε μία περιορισμένη "γκάμα" όπως το αργό πετρέλαιο, τα προιόντα του και τα χημικά. Κάποια στιγμή είχα διαβάσει ότι και το κρασί συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε στην κατηγορία αυτή, αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρη ότι κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει σήμερα στην πράξη.

----------


## Natsios

> Πολύ ωραία ιδέα να δημιουργηθεί και ένα θέμα που να αφορά να χύδην υγρά φορτία. 
> 
> Σε σύγκριση με την αγορά των ξηρών φορτίων - που εκεί συναντάμε μία μεγάλη ποικιλία φορτίων εδώ ως υγρά φορτία έχουμε μία περιορισμένη "γκάμα" όπως το αργό πετρέλαιο, τα προιόντα του και τα χημικά. Κάποια στιγμή είχα διαβάσει ότι και το κρασί συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε στην κατηγορία αυτή, αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρη ότι κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει σήμερα στην πράξη.


Και το κρασί και το φυτικό λαδι (ελαιολαδο, ηλιελαιο, σογιελαιο, κτλ) και το ζωικό λάδι, το λίπος και το ψαρόλαδο και παραγωγα ζάχαρης όπως η μολάσα και πολλά χημικά υγρα φορτία και χυμοι και ένα κάρο ζουμιά υπάρχουν όπως και στα στερεά. Υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη γκάμα και υγρών φορτίων.

----------


## Natsios

Δυο αρθρα σχετικά με το θέμα

Tanker demand to improve in 2010 as oil production picks up pace

Aframax Freight Rates Surged 23% in December

----------


## Natsios

Μιας και έχουμε θέμα που συζητάμε για την αγορά του dry cargo ανοίγω και αυτό το θέμα για να συζητάμε την άλλη μεγάλη αγορά της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας, αυτή του wet cargo.
Τα σχόλιά σας, οι γνώσεις σας και οι εμπειρίες σας είναι, όπως παντού, ευπρόσδεκτες.

Ξεκινάω με ένα άρθρο που δημοσιεύθηκε στη Ναυτεμπορική και αναδημοσιεύθηκε στο Marinews

*Golden Destiny: Ενισχύονται οι ναύλοι στα δεξαμενόπλοια*
Τετάρτη, 2 Μαρτίου 2011 

Οι αναταραχές στη Λιβύη επηρεάζουν την παγκόσμια ναυτιλία, κυρίως τον κλάδο των δεξαμενόπλοιων, καθώς η χώρα συμβάλλει με 5,3% στη συνολική παραγωγή του ΟΠΕΚ

Πολλά λιμάνια στη χώρα έχουν κλείσει ενώ διεθνείς πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες έχουν επιβραδύνει τις δραστηριότητές τους, ενώ και διυλιστήρια έχουν κλείσει, αναφέρει ο ναυλομεσιτικός οίκος Golden Destiny. Ωστόσο, τα ναύλα στα δεξαμενόπλοια κινούνται ανοδικά σε όλα τα μεγέθη πλοίων, από τα aframaxes μέχρι και τα VLCCs.

Μέσος ναύλος

Εκτιμάται ότι ο μέσος ναύλος στη γραμμή Μέση Ανατολή προς Ασία αυξήθηκε κατά έξι φορές μέσα σε ένα μήνα, στις 40.000 δολ. την ημέρα, καθώς οι αγοραστές του πετρελαίου σπεύδουν να κλείσουν περισσότερα πλοία.

Η ζήτηση για δεξαμενόπλοια αυξάνεται όσο οι χώρες του ΟΠΕΚ, οι οποίες προσφέρουν το 40% της παγκόσμιας κατανάλωσης πετρελαίου, αυξάνουν την παραγωγή.

Η Golden Destiny αναφέρεται σε δημοσκόπηση του πρακτορείου Ρόιτερς, σύμφωνα με την οποία οι τιμές των ναύλων για τα μεγαλύτερα δεξαμενόπλοια αναμένεται να ανακάμψουν το πρώτο εξάμηνο του τρέχοντος έτους κατά 80% από τα πρωτοφανή χαμηλά επίπεδα του 2010, λόγω αύξησης της ζήτησης, αύξησης της προσφοράς από τον ΟΠΕΚ και των ανησυχιών για την πειρατεία.

Σύμφωνα με το Διεθνή Οργανισμό Ενέργειας, η παγκόσμια ζήτηση πετρελαίου ξεπέρασε τα 90 εκατομμύρια βαρέλια ημερησίως φέτος, για πρώτη φορά και οδήγησε την τιμή του αργού πάνω από τα 100 δολ. το βαρέλι.

Στο ξηρό φορτίο

Αντιθέτως στο ξηρό φορτίο παρά το γεγονός ότι οι κινεζικές εισαγωγές παραμένουν σχετικά σταθερές, δεν είναι σε θέση να οδηγήσουν το δείκτη της ναυλαγοράς (BDI) πάνω από τις 1.300 μονάδες. 

ΠΗΓΗ: Ναυτεμπορική

----------

